# Dog Catcher



## dodgeman61 (Apr 12, 2013)

I have been over the past few years collecting some of the old models I had when I was younger. But one has eluded me, I had one that I think was called the "Dog Catcher". It reminds you of the "Tom Daniel" series of cars, it was an old truck, maybe a "C" cab with a shack in place of the bed. Every time I search for it I come up with the one from "Tom D" but, that's not it. If anyone remembers this, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You're not thinking of the Li'l Hot Dogger by AMT are you??...

Chris.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

There's definitely a Tom Daniel car called the Dog Catcher. Doesn't exactly fit your description, but here's a link to the Dog Catcher entry on the Showrods.com site.

Dog Catcher

Is that what you're remembering?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Auroranut said:


> You're not thinking of the Li'l Hot Dogger by AMT are you??...
> 
> Chris.


Li'l Hot Dogger does fit the description better.


----------



## jeff f (Feb 27, 2008)

hi, the model you want is matchbox number 50c, its a 1969 ford pick up with a clear rear cover and 4 dogs, its know as ford kennel truck, came with reg wheels and superfast wheel, normally met green, later ones were very light green, hope you find one ,cheers, jeff


----------

